

Bitcoin is falling - mbloom1915
http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg2ztgCzm1g10zm2g25zv
sell sell sell seems to be the play right now
======
guylhem
No:

[http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg360ztgCzm1g10zm2g...](http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg360ztgCzm1g10zm2g25zv)

EDIT: I corrected the scale for you, but if you want more than a word and a
picture, take a look at <https://class.coursera.org/compfinance-003/>,
especially the parts about variance, then ARIMA in Time Series week 4. The
data seems quite compatible with an upward trend high variance process with a
negative autocorrelation explaining the ups and down.

I may bet on >120 on May 15, but even with my very limited understanding, I
would not take a 2 days graph on something as volatile as Bitcoin and try to
make a theory.

~~~
mbloom1915
thank you

~~~
guylhem
You're welcome.

I'm sorry to be blunt, but I have a problem with misleading content, ie stuff
submitted which will waste a small amount of time for a large number of people
while there are obvious flaws in the reasoning.

It is not about being overtly pedantic, nerdy or showing off, but spending at
least 2 minutes to think before clicking on submit - here, this 120 seconds
might have brought the insight that you don't predict nothing with a 2 day
graph.

I'm not saying that to bash you or to single you out - I'm spending a couple
of minutes replying with the sincere hope that you will realize why it would
be a better idea to have acted differently, and upvoting you in the process
because at least you showed you cared by replying to your own submission.

For some people, it seems to be a "write only" forum in a karma whoring
process - for all I know, it could be to spam the first page, or to attract
attention. Sad.

------
r00fus
No, about the only thing I can say about bitcoin the past month or so is that
it's been incredibly volatile.

This is good if you want to bet. It's not as good if you want to invest longer
term.

------
brownbat
Another chart that might be related:

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=bitcoin&date=toda...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=bitcoin&date=today%203-m&cmpt=q)

